# Searzall or not ?



## Winterrider (Dec 17, 2018)

Is a searzall worth it or not ( reviews say quite slow) ?  Up here in the North country I have a hard time getting the grill up to high enough temps for a quick sear. Like the cast iron pan, or broiler but kinda smoked up the house even when using avocado oil.


----------



## Tim Hewitt (Dec 17, 2018)

I love mine.  It's the only way I can get a really good sear inside my apartment without setting off the smoke alarm.


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm not sure what type of grill your using, but my kettle can get plenty hot to sear a steak. I usually use it in conjunction with the vortex. Indirect then sear - it doesn't matter what season I grilling in. As far as the searall, I've never used one so I can't speak to how well it works. Sorry. 

Chris


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 17, 2018)

Had mine for a couple of years. Does quick work of prime ribs and such. And won't cook the meat underneath like a searing skillet will if you're not careful. So no gray ring around the meat


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2018)

I have been just using a torch to sear with , after many attempts at other methods I have found the torch is the best cause it sears the meat without cooking anything under the surface. The searzall just makes the whole process much easier. Yes they are a little pricey, but in my opinion they are well worth the $75.
Al


----------



## pushok2018 (Dec 17, 2018)

Agreed with Al: after trying several methods to sear my stakes (skillet and grill) I found that using a torch is the best.
Like Winterrider, I am still debating with myself if I should buy searzall adapter for my torch. Does it worth to spend $70-75? It's probably does IMO, but will wait for sale...


----------



## daveomak (Dec 17, 2018)

I use my torch...   It is on a hose connected to the small propane tank so I don't get propane spitting out on the meat...  Works good...


----------



## SonnyE (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm not much of a sears guy, Our Sear's closed.
But I do know a lot of Chef's use a smaller butane or propane torch to do a finish sear.
Makes sense to me because it gives you absolute control of the process.
My "Camp Match" is a torch just like what Dave shows, but I just screw mine on a green 1 pound fuel bottle.

Admittedly, my torch get's used the most for starting my AMNPS, or charcoal if I'm using it.

As a side, the torch works really good to solder pipes, too....

Edit In:
For those who do sear with a torch...
Ever thought about pressing a cool, non-heated, grate to your meat then searing to get a reverse sear marks? 
Could be interesting, broad seared lines with smaller unseared grill marks.
(Always thinking outside the box. Because I never was allowed in the box.)


----------

